# question a kitty fishin



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Last monday I went to one of my honey holes for channel cats. I ended up getting a (I think) blue cat. Only picture I got of it was really fuzzy. I went back tuesday night and got some really big channels but nothing else. I got a question, Im going out tonight and the spot im fishing has 40000000 small pan fish. With a little hook we were catching small gills, perch, bass ext. at a very fast rate. I took a gill head and used it as bait and got a hit on it but missed him. My question is with so many little fish right next to the shore if I was going to use 1 for bait tonight would you guys cut it and use it as cut bait or send it out alive and set him near the bottom? I am fishing a pond right next to a big lake that is connected by an underground pipe, rocky bottom, few weeds some cattails, around 6-8 fow in the center going to fish from 8-9 pm till morning. Any advice would be awsome, im new to this and getting better at it each month. Tks in advance.


I changed my pic below to the cat I cought last monday, sry its not a good pic but its the best i got.


----------



## priority fishing (Jul 27, 2008)

Keep your bait alive, your bait will be wounded once you thread him on, he can't escape, he will be sending out signals of "come eat me, I am wounded, alive and can't run also I am yummy!" I have heard them... Have fun.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Actually, I would try it both ways. And don't forget the power of a bobber.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, the other night didnt go so hot but that happens. Got a few small ones. Im going to try keeping bait alive this week and see how it goes, I read it somewhere but this site always said cut bait and I trust you guys lol. so had to check.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

live and cut works well, when using either let them run with it a lil the first initial run the fish might not have the bait all the way in his mouth unless u can tell hes heading for structure.


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

iv had good luck with live bass minows or i ues shad cut the tails off and i hook them through the head betwen the eyes


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

i ues gill heads they seam to work good at pay lakes but not sure bout where your at


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

bassattacker said:


> live and cut works well, when using either let them run with it a lil the first initial run the fish might not have the bait all the way in his mouth unless u can tell hes heading for structure.



This brings up another question thats been bugging me. When im cast out and the rod is in the rod holder using circle hooks how should I set my reel? For a spining reel do you guys keep the line snug and locked, keep the bail open, flip the switch so it will feed line, or just losen the drag a little/lot? For bottom fishing carolina or texas rig type set up. I keep jumping from 1 way to the next and cant figure out what is best, im still missing brobibly 3-4 fish before I get 1.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

rolland said:


> This brings up another question thats been bugging me. When im cast out and the rod is in the rod holder using circle hooks how should I set my reel? For a spining reel do you guys keep the line snug and locked, keep the bail open, flip the switch so it will feed line, or just losen the drag a little/lot? For bottom fishing carolina or texas rig type set up. I keep jumping from 1 way to the next and cant figure out what is best, im still missing brobibly 3-4 fish before I get 1.


Most of my spinning reels have baitfeeders on them. This is a lighter drag that works like a clicker on a baitcast reel. If you want the fish to be able to pull line and don't have this feature, I would suggest loosening your drag. This is still not the best idea since you have to tighten it without overtightening every time you get a fish but the alternatives are even worse in my opinion. My experience with leaving the bail open or the anti-reverse turned off, is that they tend to leave too little resistance on the line giving you a large chance of a birdnest and in return, more then likely, a lost fish!

As far as using panfish for bait, channels don't have a large preference of alive or dead in my experience. Flatheads will more readily take the live bait. Try using the bait live and if nothing in about 30 - 45 minutes, pull it in and cut it in half or just put a slit down the side (depending on bait size mainly) and throw it back out. Once you find out what they want, you will know what to do with the rest of your bait. If you're using 2 rods, put live on 1 and cut on the other or use some of your normal channel baits such as liver, shrimp, etc. on one rod. Try to use a variety until you determine what they prefer that particular trip out. It may change on a weekly, daily, or even hourly basis.

Good luck and tight lines!!!


----------

